# 2021 Model S Plaid for sale already?



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

Looks like someone is trying to cash in on their early delivery. But this is the first one I've seen for sale outside of Tesla of course.

https://carsandbids.com/auctions/KdR5jleB/2021-tesla-model-s-plaid
It'll be interesting to see what kind of price it ends up. (No it isn't mine!)


----------



## Mosess (Sep 13, 2018)

Derik said:


> Looks like someone is trying to cash in on their early delivery. But this is the first one I've seen for sale outside of Tesla of course.
> 
> https://carsandbids.com/auctions/KdR5jleB/2021-tesla-model-s-plaid
> It'll be interesting to see what kind of price it ends up. (No it isn't mine!)


Now we need Doug to review it. Anyone here using Twitter or facebook please ask him for that.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

Mosess said:


> Now we need Doug to review it. Anyone here using Twitter or facebook please ask him for that.


Looks like someone got to him already. He posted a picture of a "Coming soon: a sedan review"


----------

